# Automatic FreeBSD does not mount USB removable.



## teo (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello community: 

This introduced the USB stick into the computer and will not let me open. He says not yet mounted removable volume, is installed FreeBSD-10 (¡386), can someone help?
Try this way and it did not work.  


```
root@freebsr:~ # mount -t msdos /dev/da0s1 /mnt/
mount: Using "-t msdosfs", since "-t msdos" is deprecated.
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: No such file or directory
root@freebsr:~ #
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2014)

No such file or directory probably means that what is on the memory stick is not what you think it is.  What does `ls /dev/da*` show?


----------



## teo (Aug 16, 2014)

I gave this result, now what?.


```
root@freebsr:~ # ls /dev/da*
/dev/da0	              /dev/da0a
root@freebsr:~ #
```
On that USB stick, this music, this software package, the documents and notes. This FreeBSD installed on this computer with xfce graphical desktop and do not understand why it does not automatically open when inserting the USB memory and CD/DVD, the icons are present on the desktop but will not open because it says it is not mounted.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 16, 2014)

teo said:
			
		

> ```
> root@freebsr:~ # ls /dev/da*
> /dev/da0	 /dev/da0a
> ```


Well, then it's obvious why `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/` won't work!

Some pendrives are "formatted" differently. They either have a single partition covering the entire device (what was known as "dangerously dedicated", e.g. da0a) or the filesystem is directly written on the raw device (e.g. da0).
So first, try `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0a /mnt/` and if that doesn't work, try `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt/`.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2014)

da0a is a FreeBSD "dangerously dedicated" format, probably a FreeBSD install image.  `# file -s /dev/da0a` will identify it for sure.

To get xfce to auto-mount memory sticks, a third-party automounter must be used.


----------



## teo (Aug 16, 2014)

The problem is not mounting any USB memory, either the CD/DVD drive is mounted. Again icons USB and Disc are present but can not be opened. 
Nor does the computer audio while continuing the FreeBSD handbook.

Result of `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0a /mnt/`


```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0a /mnt/
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0a: No such file or directory
#
```

Result of `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt/`


```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt/
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0: Invalid argument
#
```

Command test `dmesg | tail`:


```
# dmesg | tail
ugen4.2: <TOSHIBA> at usbus4
umass0: <TOSHIBA TransMemory, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <TOSHIBA TransMemory PMAP> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: Serial Number 001CC0C60DDAECC0C32601BB
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 59557MB (121974144 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 7592C)
da0: quirks=0x3<NO_SYNC_CACHE,NO_6_BYTE>
#
```


----------



## teo (Aug 16, 2014)

It's truly Beastie apparently the mount point is not in the USB, which can not open the system. Fixer Upper and tax as a USB drive to a mount point? . Same with the CD/DVD that are not well taxed, the system can not mount a CD/DVD as tax should be opened to the FreeBSD system ?. 
Enter other USB memory and automatically report came out a window if I want to open. The same happened with a CD encumbered automatically jump the window asked to do   .


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2014)

@teo use a different translator program please. This make no sense at all.


----------

